# 4k HDR washed out



## mike3y (Jan 5, 2021)

When watching football the grass is very washed out.

I put the same channel on via Apple TV and the grass is very green and vibrant.

Will this update fix this issue? I think it's HDR related.


----------



## WOT Time (Jun 6, 2020)

I know of two beta testers who have confirmed their washed out HDR/colors issue has been solved by the update to be released some time in February.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

mike3y said:


> When watching football the grass is very washed out.
> 
> I put the same channel on via Apple TV and the grass is very green and vibrant.
> 
> Will this update fix this issue? I think it's HDR related.


Did you just buy it? Because it has been a known issue since launch that is just getting addressed now. The firmware is in beta. I can confirm the fix works. Basically hdr could not be turned off for non hdr content, and it looks like things are overexposed. Feedback seems pretty positive so far. Saw one instance where one had a selection issue, but it hasn't seemed widespread. At least that I saw.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike3y (Jan 5, 2021)

dbpaddler said:


> Did you just buy it? Because it has been a known issue since launch that is just getting addressed now. The firmware is in beta. I can confirm the fix works. Basically hdr could not be turned off for non hdr content, and it looks like things are overexposed. Feedback seems pretty positive so far. Saw one instance where one had a selection issue, but it hasn't seemed widespread. At least that I saw.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


Yes, I picked it up a week or so ago.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

mike3y said:


> Yes, I picked it up a week or so ago.


So you missed all the scathing hate early on. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike3y (Jan 5, 2021)

dbpaddler said:


> So you missed all the scathing hate early on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


Seems like it.


----------

